# 15 inch Fi SSD, Q or BL??



## bigdr2k (May 5, 2009)

Hey Everybody,

I have an Alpine PDX 1000.1 amp. I haven't completely made up my mind, but I'm pretty sure I'm gonna go with a 15 inch Fi. My question would be with that 1000ws, would the SSD, Q, or BL be the best choice. I listen to 90% Hip-Hop 10% Everything Else. I have a 01 Crown Victoria. I know these cars are like tanks but I don't know if that ultimately would make any difference for the sake of this question. Like I said, I'm almost certain now I'm gonna go with Fi, but if anybody else has any suggestions on another sub brand (like say an Image Dynamics or RE) that will be good for 1000w, I'm open for any suggestions. At the current time, I have the 4 CH amp, head unit and components installed.




My system consists of: Alpine IVA-W505

Alpine SPR-13S 5 1/4 components(2 sets)
Alpine Electronics of America, Inc. - SPR-13S

Alpine PDX 100.4
Alpine PDX 1000.1 
AudioControl DQXS(not purchased yet)


Yet-To-be-Determined-15in SUB(probably Fi) 



Again I'm Open to any and all suggestions!!


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

I would lean towards the BL. Basically the BL is a hybrid of the Q and the BTL. So with your power and listening tastes I would go BL.


----------



## mikeE72 (Nov 8, 2008)

it depends on your tastes and how low you want to reach note wise. i had (and still do even though its in the garage not being used)an q18 and put it in 11 cubes tuned to27 hz and the thing got verry very loud(143.2 db) and merked the lows like no other sub that i have had before. now the bls will get slightly louder but wont hit the lows quite as good


----------



## bigdr2k (May 5, 2009)

At the current time I'm heavily leaning toward the Q. Which ever one I choose, I can't wait to hear it, I haven't had a system in 5 or 6 years. I really think my definition of loud probably wouldn't be that loud compared to what others would call loud. In that respect I think the Q will give me SQ and be more than loud enough for my tastes at the same time. Thanks a lot for the input guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

bigdr2k said:


> At the current time I'm heavily leaning toward the Q. Which ever one I choose, I can't wait to hear it, I haven't had a system in 5 or 6 years. I really think my definition of loud probably wouldn't be that loud compared to what others would call loud. In that respect I think the Q will give me SQ and be more than loud enough for my tastes at the same time. Thanks a lot for the input guys, I appreciate it.


I would do the SSD and put the copper coils on it. The sub can handle 950Watts easy. Even Nick that works over at FI he has a Fi SSD copper coils and is giving it 950 in a sealed.
Which ever one u choose u cant go wrong!!!!!


----------



## bigdr2k (May 5, 2009)

ou812 said:


> I would do the SSD and put the copper coils on it. The sub can handle 950Watts easy. Even Nick that works over at FI he has a Fi SSD copper coils and is giving it 950 in a sealed.
> Which ever one u choose u cant go wrong!!!!!



The very reason I included the SSD was the fact that it was rated at 800rms and I was working with 1000(cost too). I thought maybe that would make it better for my situation. Theres still a little while before I make the purchase whatever its gonna be. Thanks for the advice. The SSD is still definitely under consideration especially after what you said. And also like you said, I'm feeling pretty comfortable now I'm gonna be happy with whichever one I end up going with. I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

I would have to say the Q , i used to have a single 12" Q (so im a little biased) and gave it about 1200 rms with an elemental designs amp. At the time i really liked it and it got loud for what it was.


----------



## bigdr2k (May 5, 2009)

Neel said:


> I would have to say the Q , i used to have a single 12" Q (so im a little biased) and gave it about 1200 rms with an elemental designs amp. At the time i really liked it and it got loud for what it was.



I think thats what I am gonna do. Based off of the response I've gotten from people like you that have actually had them, and even people that dont have them have even been suggesting them. That plus I emailed Fi tonight directly with the same question. Scott responded to my email in no more than 10 mins literally!!! I was pretty impressed with that anyway. Heres what he had to say.
_______________________
*
David,

If you are wanting deep clean hard hitting bass, with 1000W, I would look to a standard Q15. Since you have the space, a ported Q tuned to 30Hz in 4 cuft would work well. An SSD is normally rated at 800W, and the copper coil allows things to drop deeper and cleaner for an SSD, but it doesnt increase thermal capacity. If you are easy on things, saving $$$ with the SSD and copper coil would work. If you are tougher on things, then the Q15 standard would do great.

Please let me know if I can help with anything else.

Thanks,
Scott
Fi Car Audio*
_____________________

The Q is gonna be the one for me. Just got to save those pennies up now.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

bigdr2k said:


> I think thats what I am gonna do. Based off of the response I've gotten from people like you that have actually had them, and even people that dont have them have even been suggesting them. That plus I emailed Fi tonight directly with the same question. Scott responded to my email in no more than 10 mins literally!!! I was pretty impressed with that anyway. Heres what he had to say.
> _______________________
> *
> David,
> ...


FI's customer service is awesome? they also have a fourm over at Soundsoulutionaudio.com if u need any other information. U will find Nick and Scott browsing their fourm to help u out!!!


----------

